# Grafik wird nicht mitgeladen



## Tokolosh (25. Nov 2010)

Hallo, mein Problem ist das folgende:
Ich habe ein Eclipse-Projekt, welches sich normal in Eclipse ausführen lässt (keine Fehler etc.).
Ist ein kleiner Weltraumshoter. Wenn ich aber das Projekt als Ausführbare *.jar Datei exportiere und versuche diese *.jar Datei zu öffnen, erscheint nur das leere Fenster anstatt meines Startbildschirms. Dar Spiel läuft, da ja das Fenster offen ist.

Meine Vermutung:
Die Grafikdateien werden nicht mitgeladen. Muss ich da irgendwas beachten? Sind die Grafikdateien überhaupt in der *.jar file?

Ich weiß, eigentlich ein kleines Problem, doch ich hab echt schon viel (z.B. Grafikdateien im selben Ordner etc.) versucht und bei google finde ich nicht das passende. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, da ich nächste Woche die Datei an meine Betatester verteilen will.


----------



## Final_Striker (25. Nov 2010)

Wie lädst du denn die Grafikdateien in deinem Code?


----------



## Tokolosh (25. Nov 2010)

Die Sprites als Buffered-Image. Methode wie im Tutorial mit dem Helikopter was hier angeboten wird. Das Hintergrund- und das GameOver-bild als normales Image. Die Bilder sind in einem Projekt-UnterOrdner, also z.B. "Ressourcen/Ufo.png". Wie gesagt, von Eclipse aus läuft alles perfekt, nur wenn ich versuche aus der *.jar Datei zu starten, klappt dies nicht mehr trotz offenem Fenster.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Nov 2010)

Wie lädst du die Bilder? Sobald das Ding als Jar verpackt ist funktioniert die File API nicht mehr, du musst also über den Classloader laden.


----------



## Tokolosh (27. Nov 2010)

Joho, daran lag es. Jetzt geht alles wieder.


----------

